# Cemetery caretaker shack



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I am thinking of putting together a cemetery shack for a caretaker. I don't want it gory, just spooky. The walls, of course, would be old wood and there would be various shovels and other garden tools. Maybe some lanterns and pumpkins. But would just a creepy looking figure be enough? I was thinking maybe a talking skull. Or maybe a scene where he is having dinner with a dug up corpse? 

Of course if anyone can point me to some examples, that would be great. :jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Dinner with a corpse would be great. The skull would also be a nice touch. You might try doing an image search on google to see what you find. Use different search topics like,haunted cemetery care taker, corpse, haunted dinner, ect. Looking over the albums in here would be good too. Go to "All Albums". I think at this point an image search would be a good starting point.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I love the idea of a creepy person eating with a corpse. Perhaps a creepy dog or cat eating off the corpse's plate.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I think it's a great idea. If I was doing it I would use a beat up toe pincher empty in the corner. Sit the corpse in a chair as a companion and decorate the walls with personal belongings of those he buried.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Jdubbya's friend made a witch's shack out of pallets that was at the front of the driveway and served as an entrance. There are pictures somewhere on this forum. Maybe send Jdubbya a personal message, so he can point you in the right direction. I cannot remember the person's name or haunt name but the pictures are on this forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

ATLfun said:


> Jdubbya's friend made a witch's shack out of pallets that was at the front of the driveway and served as an entrance. There are pictures somewhere on this forum. Maybe send Jdubbya a personal message, so he can point you in the right direction. I cannot remember the person's name or haunt name but the pictures are on this forum.


That would be lewlew and here's the link that has a picture of the shack:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37117


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, your quick RB. That is one of the coolest shacks that I have ever seen built. Lewlew was certainly a talented haunter, and I hope he gets back into the game someday.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Dinner with a corpse would be creepy and cool


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I'll try to explain this the best that I can in a general sense; gore over spooky feel. This might be a moot point because everyone is freaked out by different things. I am freaked out by what you would call a typical old house dubbed to be haunted. A old empty space, void of movement gets my arm hairs standing straight up.

The best way to achieve menacing atmosphere is make something look realistically old and dilapidated coupled with period architecture. It is that simple. You want to make the observer constantly wonder who inhabited the space, how long ago, do they still remain within and what will happen to them next. You cannot spoon feed the observer fear, make them work for it (for lack of better words).

In my opinion gore is not scary. It's a cheap, non-imaginative tactic. There... I said it, I'm a jerk!  I am not saying that gore doesn't have its place but it can be overdone quick and ruin the haunt experience completely. Gore should accent the creepy feel, not the other way around.

Chime in folks, let me know if I'm wrong.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll side with you on that issue, Lord H

I do think the idea of a dead companion would be a good effect. You might consider setting the scene with a long dead, mummified woman who was the caretaker's devoted wife of many years. Backstory would be that he couldn't bear to put her into the ground after death, so he keeps her at table dressed in either the clothing she was wearing when she died or in her wedding dress. Dust up and tatter whatever she is wearing, add some feminine touches around her - jewelry or special treasures given to her by her husband - and you'll have a recognizable story behind the scene.

As Lord H noted, a look of dilapidation will add tremendous atmosphere. Think dust and spider webs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Lord H, you hit the nail on the head. Spooky over Gory anyday. Roxy, that is one awesome back story!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I had the same thoughts Roxy. I'll be attending a make and take later this year and we will be corpsing a skeleton. I plan to give her some hair and look for some clothes at the thrift stores. Then distress them.

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions.


----------

